# PL Programming



## Hurt (May 4, 2018)

Alright I need some insight from the veteran powerlifters out there. I've always trained with more of a "Bodybuilding Split" approach but I want to start training for strength on my big three lifts. A goal I have is to do a PL meet and BB show in the same year. I've always gone heavier just naturally as a result of how I like to train, but I've never trained specifically as a powerlifter - usually I limit rest intervals and stay in the 8-12 rep range.

I would certainly consider myself a beginner to the powerlifting world, but not to lifting, so I was curious if any of you big gorillas could point me to a training program that would be good for someone like me - not a complete newbie and fairly strong, but also never having trained specifically for strength.

Right now my 1RM's are in the neighborhood of Bench: 400, Squat:525, Deadlift: 600ish (haven't maxed DL but I can hit the mid 500's on working sets). I'm 5'10" and hovering between 240-243 decently lean (probably 12% BF or so).

A typical week's split for me would be:

1. Chest/tri's/delts (every other week) - bench on this day
2. Back/bi's/ traps - deadlift on this day
3. Legs - squat on this day
REST
Repeat

Honestly, I usually just go in and do anywhere from 4-8 sets on my big 3 in the 6-12 rep range depending on how I feel - really no rhyme or reason, or progressive overloading - just going by 'feel' and chasing a pump.


I've looked a lot of training philosophies and programs out there - just wanted to get insight from my UG brothers. At my current state of training, is there a specific program I should look into?

Thanks gentlemen!


----------



## stonetag (May 5, 2018)

I don't have any input on the PL side of things, I believe I fit the "gorilla" profile, but that is another story. I just wanted to point out that I've followed your log, and posts, and your drive and passion for this game is pretty much unmatched by most. With that said, whatever program you decide to go with will be crushed. If you have the same drive for life, work, as you do for training, all is good. Carry on.


----------



## Hurt (May 5, 2018)

stonetag said:


> I don't have any input on the PL side of things, I believe I fit the "gorilla" profile, but that is another story. I just wanted to point out that I've followed your log, and posts, and your drive and passion for this game is pretty much unmatched by most. With that said, whatever program you decide to go with will be crushed. If you have the same drive for life, work, as you do for training, all is good. Carry on.




Thanks so so much Stone that really means a lot man. I just think we should wake up every day thankful for another shot at kicking ass! I’ve seen way too many people squander their time on this earth where I grew up (my parents included) and I want to make the most of it. Thanks again brother!


----------



## Metalhead1 (May 5, 2018)

The one I'm running right now, and will probably continue to is the RPE method. The link I will provide will give you a template and explain the rpe, load drops, and fatigue percentages.

One of the few reasons i like it, is because of the freedom it allows you. Where as a normal template says x amount of reps for x amount of sets. 

This method gives you a working set to work up to, hit, then get more volume by the fatigue drop. Hope it helps brother.


----------



## snake (May 6, 2018)

Sorry I didn't get to this earlier bro but I read it and wanted to take the time to address it properly. 

Disclaimer: I'm giving you my opinion from my experiences on both BB and PL. It maynot be right for you or anyone else.

Entering both in the same year has crossed my mind. One of my driving forces for that goal would be to do it because most feel it can not be done at a competitive level. I'm going to say that in my opinion, BB, on many levels is more of a stress on the family; a factor for me. Can you do it and hang with the good guys at a local level? I have no doubt; NONE.

Some thoughts:

I do feel with PL, you have to stop looking at the clock, you go when you're ready to go.Consider modifying your rest thinking. Volume is less important with PL then in BB. 

Put any idea of going into the 220's out of your head. You're already lean enough so commit to the 242's. Don't bulk up to cut down, fat doesn't move the iron, muscle does.

Don't forsake  your other body parts while PL, you can do them if you're smart about it. I would recommend dropping the direct work on bi's tri's, forearms, calves and  shoulders about 4 weeks out from a PL meet.

You can get injured while BB but PL seems to have more catastrophic injuries. "The guy that wins is not always the fast nor the strongest, he's usually the healthiest"

For BB, start learning how to pose. A video and pics are your friend here. There's always that big guy on stage that doesn't look so big when he hits his shots. 

If anyone is honest with themselves, they will tell you that to put on a pair of grape smugglers and get up on stage in front of people you do not know and be compared, takes a set of real balls.

Make small tweaks with your training regardless of PL or BB. You didn't get your size AND strength by accident so dance with the girl you came with.


----------



## Hurt (May 8, 2018)

snake said:


> Sorry I didn't get to this earlier bro but I read it and wanted to take the time to address it properly.
> 
> Disclaimer: I'm giving you my opinion from my experiences on both BB and PL. It maynot be right for you or anyone else.
> 
> ...



Shit brother so sorry I somehow missed this. Thank you for the fantastic advice. I fully believe both can be done successfully - I’m inspired by guys like Stan Efferding and Larry Wheels who have shown it can be.

I was thinking I could basically do a push/pull/legs split with a strength day and a hypertrophy day for each, so something like this - what do you think?

Push - Strength
Pull - Hypertrophy
Legs - Strength
REST
Push - Hypertrophy
Pull - Strength
Legs - Hypertrophy
REST

With strength days being more low rep, heavier weight, long rest periods, minimal accessory work, and hypertrophy days basically being how I currently train.


----------



## Hurt (May 8, 2018)

Metalhead1 said:


> The one I'm running right now, and will probably continue to is the RPE method. The link I will provide will give you a template and explain the rpe, load drops, and fatigue percentages.
> 
> One of the few reasons i like it, is because of the freedom it allows you. Where as a normal template says x amount of reps for x amount of sets.
> 
> ...



Do you find that with the RPE method you can consistently gauge “how many you have in the tank”? 

Since it hinges on perceived exertion, I just don’t know if I trust myself to do well with something so subjective you know? Eg RPE 6 vs 8 etc...

But there has to be something to it - so many people are using the methodology now!


----------



## Metalhead1 (May 8, 2018)

Hurt said:


> Do you find that with the RPE method you can consistently gauge “how many you have in the tank”?
> 
> Since it hinges on perceived exertion, I just don’t know if I trust myself to do well with something so subjective you know? Eg RPE 6 vs 8 etc...
> 
> But there has to be something to it - so many people are using the methodology now!



I personally haven't had any problem with it, yet. I started writing the rpe # with each set for future reference, but i quickly realized all that matters is the woking and fatigue sets. 

I've under shot my working sets, and i've added weight to hit them. I've over shot my working sets, (deads) and I hit the fatigue just as hard. 

You can honestly, without a doubt, feel the difference between an rpe 6, to an 8, and so on. I say if you want to give the method a try, not the actual workout listed, but the method, do what you normally do, and after a few heavy sets, pick a number off the scale to kind of gauge your exertion.

In the few weeks I've ran this method, i have left the gym satisfied knowing that for a fact I put all i had into it.


----------



## snake (May 8, 2018)

Hurt said:


> Shit brother so sorry I somehow missed this. Thank you for the fantastic advice. I fully believe both can be done successfully - I’m inspired by guys like Stan Efferding and Larry Wheels who have shown it can be.
> 
> I was thinking I could basically do a push/pull/legs split with a strength day and a hypertrophy day for each, so something like this - what do you think?
> 
> ...



You may have noticed that I didn't comment on your proposed workout in your original post. That's because I feel you know you better then anyone. But if it were me, I would rethink that plan.

Regardless of seeking power or size, I personally don't feel you're getting enough rest in that schedule. Other guys can do it but to go balls to the wall on that schedule would lead me to over training damn quick. I would also recommend picking either hypertrophy or strength and sticking with it for a few months and then making a transmission depending on your competition schedule. 

Did I read that correct, dead lift and then squats the day after?


----------



## ECKSRATED (May 8, 2018)

I would check out jols post on Westside conjugate. You're already used to high volume and pretty heavy weight's so u could tailor it to your specific goal/needs. Can't go wrong with Westside in my opinion. It's simple once u get the hang of it. U have your heavy days and your volume days which I think would suit u well.


----------



## Hurt (May 8, 2018)

snake said:


> Did I read that correct, dead lift and then squats the day after?



Yeah - that’s how I train now. Honestly right now I take very few rest days in general - I just listen to my body. 

I think I may just stop trying to overthink this and just jump into a strength program...


----------



## Hurt (May 8, 2018)

ECKSRATED said:


> I would check out jols post on Westside conjugate. You're already used to high volume and pretty heavy weight's so u could tailor it to your specific goal/needs. Can't go wrong with Westside in my opinion. It's simple once u get the hang of it. U have your heavy days and your volume days which I think would suit u well.



Thanks man I’ll check it out!


----------



## automatondan (May 8, 2018)

ECKSRATED said:


> I would check out jols post on Westside conjugate. You're already used to high volume and pretty heavy weight's so u could tailor it to your specific goal/needs. Can't go wrong with Westside in my opinion. It's simple once u get the hang of it. U have your heavy days and your volume days which I think would suit u well.



I agree, talking with Jol was really helpful for setting up a solid PL program. It seemed overwhelming at first, but after a few talks and some practice it made easy sense.


----------

